# NO uni offers - Totally screwed, HELP what do I do?



## iemanja (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh my gosh. 

It's the worst nightmare of all nightmares a student could have.

I applied to 2 universities (due to financial issues I didn't apply overseas, also there are only 9 universities in Hong Kong and only 2 good ones) and my first choice's minimum score was 34 IB points.
I was predicted 38 so I thought I'd be okay.
I got 33.
And my appeal was rejected today.
I can't work abroad as I do not have a student visa nor the passport for a place I want to go to.
-.-
Not the brightest of circumstances, as many gap year courses have now run past their application deadlines.
This means I'm to have an involuntary gap year.

OMYGOSH I'M TOTALLY PANICKING I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT TO DO MY PARENTS DONT KNOW AND THEY CAN'T HELP BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T GO TO UNI OMGOMGOMG.

Okay, I get it, I deserve this for being stupid blah blah blah, but now that I've come to terms with that I have to find out what to do, and I think PerCaf is a great community for collecting thoughts, opinions and advice. So:

a) Anybody have gap year tips? Or links or connections or like. ANYTHING that could possibly help me. 
b) how do I tell my parents? OMG my dad is an ISTJ he is going to hate me forever

(or tips on not getting depressed? T.T)

 <-- this is the most I have ever come to relating with this emoticon. sad enfp is not a good enfp 

If you can help me thank you SO much.

NOTE: I don't want to sign up for trips that have the sole objective for travelling as I have and can be been taken around the world by my parents without much difficulty.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

It's not a big deal. Just take a year off or work and improve your resume. Who gives a shit?


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm not sure what your system is in Hong Kong, but it's usually no big deal.

1) Do you have anything like what we call "Clearing" in the UK? Clearing is where universities with extra spots will take on additional students who maybe didn't get their original choices, or students who didn't apply in time. With a 33 they should accept you if they have any openings. Clearing usually happens in August, but again I don't know the system there, so you may not have anything like it. 

2) Just take the extra year and maybe re-sit your exams. It depends if you have a guaranteed spot next year or not. If not, I assume you'll have to re-take. In which case (if you want to go to uni), you'll have to do. It's not a bad thing, it'll mean you can maybe work and save up some money. Having a bit of money saved before uni is never a bad thing. 


As for your parents, if they didn't go to university, they are in no position to be critical of you. Just say you missed the grade by 1 point. If you can do something like "Clearing" then you can still maybe go this year. If not, just work or study (or both) for another year, re-take your exams, and go next year. 

Plenty of students wait till 19 to go. Hell, plenty of students wait even longer. I was 23 when I went, due to issues with depression. On my course there were 7 of us; 2 were 18, 2 were 19, 2 (including me) were 23, and 1 was 29.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Aint so bad......i guess.......i dont know how stuff works in hong kong sooooo......yeah. Anyway take a year and do whatever the ones above said. Just remember sh*t could be much worse.....also prepare for the worst just in case......you never know.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Take that year to do whatever you need to do to increase your chances next time. Get some work experience somewhere, do voluntary work, earn some money, learn some skills. So long as you've got something to show for all the time you spent out of education, they'll see that you turned this situation into something better, and they'll like that.


----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

Obvious questions, but here goes: what are the general cultural attitudes towards higher/tertiary education in Hong Kong? What do other prospective students usually do if they're not eligible for university entry? Are there alternate entry paths you've yet to investigate? I can't assume that every society has the same expectations and opportunities for students who can't or don't wish to go to a local/state university: many Western students finance their own education from casual or part-time work before or while attending university, whereas it's more common in some countries for parents to finance their children's tertiary education, so workplace opportunities for non-university graduates are far more limited. It's pretty easy to see why there can be familial and cultural pressure to attend university as a means to avoid poverty.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Do you have anything resembling community colleges over there? They're far less expensive here and offer a good chance to build a decent transfer GPA.


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

Woah, it's no big deal! My friend applied for university and then decided he wanted to change and go to one nearer home (and nearer his girlfriend). It was too late for that when he decided so he simply declined the offer to one he got into and has taken time off. He didn't have the grades for the one he wanted to get into so he applied for resits (which is an option if you want to boost your score and go to your top choice!) and has spent the time off working. He has two part time jobs and because he lives at home with his parents all that money is going straight into his pocket. He's going to be at a huge advantage financially when he goes to university in the september. 

Keep your head up and keep yourself busy!


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Being an Eastern Asian lived grown up with some similar cultures, I can understand your pressure. The best would be to find out how to make the best out of the situation. Maybe find a part-time or full-time in the field related to your future course, or simply some job to make money, while you can dedicate more time to study and prepare for the next year's exam to score better. Your parents might not be understanding at first, but they'll have to accept the fact. as long as the time is not spent in vain and you're not closing yourself at home, they should eventually see that you're doing something.


----------



## snowbell (Apr 2, 2012)

You said you got rejected by your first choice, and that there are 2 good unis - could you not appeal to the second choice?

Failing that, I'd make the most of the forced gap year, and try get work experience in some field, preferably one you want to go to uni in eventually. Work experience should be quite helpful to prospective employers later on down the line.


----------



## FromTheWorldUp (Aug 30, 2010)

I was looking up information on IBDP so I could better understand your situation and I came across this article. You might already know all these things but it looks like it could be very useful information if you didn't. 

http://www.osc-ib.com/ib-resources/default.asp?categoryid=25&pageid=290&article=4

I was also wondering if it would be possible to go to one of the lesser universities and transfer to one of the two you wanted later if you do well?


----------



## iemanja (Feb 5, 2012)

Phew! I've finally calmed down, sort of.
@_Morpheus83_ well I've decided to take a gap year, to reapply to that same university, as it's my first choice. Thanks for the suggestions though!
@_AriesLilith_ Thanks for the advice about my parents  My mom's an INFJ too. She's very understanding, so I'll start with her and then we'll tell dad.
@_snowbell_ well the other uni is too urban and large, while the one I want to get into is suburban and medium sized, which I prefer. The business course also would suit me better. Thanks for the advice!
@_FromTheWorldUp_ wow that's a useful link! Thanks for taking the trouble 

And thanks to everyone who responded to my post!  Makes me feel better about the year ahead! I even decided to write a blog about it XD


----------

